# toe tog fishing



## bucktail man (Dec 1, 2007)

I need to know the best rigs for fishing toggs at iri


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Tell us a little about yourself and come on in. 

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bucktail man (Dec 1, 2007)

*togg*

:fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I use either a single hook rig or a SNAFU rig.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I use a single j hook off a dropper loopclose to the sinker. The hook should also be as close to the bottom as possible. Use enough weight as possible to hold bottom.

And welcome aboard


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bucktail Man ... I live up 5 miles SW of you, on the south ridge in Narvon ... welcome aboard 

There are a few other PAers who post on this board too ... we don't have any oceanfront in PA yet, but Al Gore said we will eventually


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Whats up Bob/*

Hey fishhead do you know any Mike mai or Timmy Mai ? My ex brother inlaw lived in Lancaster.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I like Tog, too.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Bucktail, welcome from another PA guy. Philly Jack


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

what's a toe tog?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> what's a toe tog?


I was wondering the same thing. Almost photoshopped one, then thought better not....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Desperado said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Almost photoshopped one, then thought better not....


ah--man! when I saw your reply, I thought you were going to put one up...


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> ah--man! when I saw your reply, I thought you were going to put one up...


When I googled "toe" for some pics, it wasn't the kind of toe I was expecting....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Bass_n_around said:


> Hey fishhead do you know any Mike mai or Timmy Mai ? My ex brother inlaw lived in Lancaster.



Haven't heard of them ... but it's a big area (Lancaster) ... one of the largest in the state. Are they WBB members


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Graduated High School in good 'ol New Holland, PA.
1998...man, does that seem like a long time ago!!! 

campNfish
:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bryanorosz said:


> Graduated High School in good 'ol New Holland, PA.
> 1998...man, does that seem like a long time ago!!!
> 
> campNfish
> :fishing:


You yungin ! 

(and yes I spelled it this way on purpose ... )


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Philly Jack said:


> Bucktail, welcome from another PA guy. Philly Jack


As much time as i spend at my Girlfriend's in Chambersburg, I could be one of you PA Guys.

Wow, last week it was WBB, this week PA

Whats next A/C???


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*fishhead/bob*

no they are gone from this earth,they were both killed in that tornado that hit carolina last november.


----------

